# Ticking TIMEING ??



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Any body know wt the heck this is ??
View attachment 16461


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't remember seeing anything like that on the end of any of my chain tensioners when I pulled them so you might better check the bars to see if ...well just check them. Pretty sure you have a problem...

Here's what a typical tensioner looks like:


----------



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ya the passenger side looks like that this one has a nut welded on it then ground down


----------



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok next question is where can I get a re chain and tensioner set and gaskets


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Any of the parts houses like cheapcycle parts .com


----------



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks does any one know the labor flag time for this job and how much the chain set will cost ??


----------



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok I have read that you can uninstall and reinstall the timing chain tensioner's and they'll reset themselves my question is how do you keep them in while you reinstall them


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Crider4_6 said:


> Ok I have read that you can uninstall and reinstall the timing chain tensioner's and they'll reset themselves my question is how do you keep them in while you reinstall them


The manual will tell you to take the end cap off where the spring and rod come out. Then rock the ratchet back,push it all the way in, install that part of the unit, then install the rod,spring and end cap. That will push it back out against the tensioner bar. "A" is the end cap.










You really should have the manual to do any engine work on these. It would have told you to take that off before taking the unit off the engine. If there had been any damage to it, it could have come apart and fallen down inside.


----------



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok thanks I removed the spring and stretched it a little and it didn't chang anything so it must need chains


----------

